# Dogs possible snake bitten



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 19, 2010)

I have two dogs that appear to be snake bitten. One is a mountain cur the other is a mix. Both are bad to attack a snake. Pretty common to find dead snakes in the yard. Both have noses that are extremely swollen and are acting strange. The cur dog is panting, wandering around aimlessly. Other dog about the same. I have seen copperheads around here but no rattlers. May be bite marks on curs nose, not sure. ANY ADVICE appreciated


----------



## dbodkin (Jun 19, 2010)

Any puncture wounds?  I've heard benaydryl.  25mg for every 25 lbs.  for the swelling ice packs


http://www.vetinfo.com/dsnakebite.html

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_Benadryl_can_you_give_a_dog

How about going to a vet?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Feed them charcoal in a hurry


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

the charcoal will draw out toxins.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 19, 2010)

Appreciate the input. Definitely multiple snake bites on each dog. Gave benedryl. Both dogs in bad shape but the youngest the worst.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Appreciate the input. Definitely multiple snake bites on each dog. Gave benedryl. Both dogs in bad shape but the youngest the worst.



I'm telling you, charcoal (no lighter fluid kind) just plain charcoal, if you can get too a pharmacy ask the pharmacist for the charcoal pills. 

I had a 13 week old chow puppy get bitten in the mouth by a baby rattler several years ago. She swelled up to the size of a basketball and screamed half the night. Packed her full of charcoal and also did the raw egg thing, by the next morning she was fine.  No lie.


----------



## bobman (Jun 20, 2010)

You should ask your vet about this, charcoal is for ingested poison not snakebite you were just lucky


----------



## black an tan man (Jun 21, 2010)

i thank my dog has also bein biten he has no marks but his eyes are swollen an blood shot red and they got green matter on them , does any one no what this is or how to help ? a guy named mr.lamar told me to give him so baking soda with water n some benedryll an he is also very skinny


----------



## Prorain (Jun 21, 2010)

Benedryl and antibiotics and time!


----------



## shadow2 (Jun 21, 2010)

Considering my wife is a vet and i hear stories about stuff all the time... TAKE THEM TO THE VET...that is the fastest way to safely get them healthy again.


----------



## bobman (Jun 21, 2010)

black an tan man said:


> i thank my dog has also bein biten he has no marks but his eyes are swollen an blood shot red and they got green matter on them , does any one no what this is or how to help ? a guy named mr.lamar told me to give him so baking soda with water n some benedryll an he is also very skinny



your dog probably has an infection and needs to be on antibiotics bring it to the vet


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

bobman said:


> You should ask your vet about this, charcoal is for ingested poison not snakebite you were just lucky



well it bit her in her mouth.  she didnt die from it.... Took the small snake to the DNR and it was definately a rattle snake, It also bit three cats after the puppy but the cats had no effects at all. they didnt get sick at all. 

Did talk to the vet afterwards, he said it helped with the charcoal, that it definately didnt hurt. It was just a healthy and lucky pup thats all. But the charcoal will still help to draw toxins out of the bloodstream, whether is was injected, ingested or external. It all absorbs the same way. He did say that if I had not given that puppy something to that effect, that she would not have lived thru the night. 

At the time in the area I lived in he suggested I keep charcoal pills handy. Of course he was an old school vet and has since passed away, he seemed to know what he was talking about.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Just for info, Read down to what "charcoal can do"

http://amazinghealth.org/activated-charcoal.html


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

i can't wait to see what hes going to say. i hope the dogs doing ok.


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

ya man how your dog doing


----------



## Richie27 (Jun 23, 2010)

*tip on training*

I'd suggest you guys conduct some "aversion" or "avoidance" training.  This may seem a little harsh but it can save your dogs life and many trips to the vet.  Since we don't have snakes up here in Alaska we use porcupines to conduct this training.  Make sure your dog is downwind...

there is a lot of information about this on the web just do a simple google search.

hope this helps.


----------



## haleyshorses (Jun 23, 2010)

Dexamethasone is great for snake bites. It is not labeled for dogs but works! Dex does not help with the poison but simply keep swelling down.  It is simply an anti-inflammatory. It is labeled for horses and cows.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 23, 2010)

Dang this thread looks better!  Thanks to whichever Mod took out the trash!  

How about it Hooty? How are the pups doing?


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 24, 2010)

haleyshorses said:


> Dexamethasone is great for snake bites. It is not labeled for dogs but works! Dex does not help with the poison but simply keep swelling down.  It is simply an anti-inflammatory. It is labeled for horses and cows.



Yes it is. I've seen a few saved by it. Be sure to take the collar off the dogs and get some antibiotics in it asap.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 27, 2010)

I would HIGHLY recommend avoidance training for your dog. Snakes stink and dogs will find them and investigate them. If it is the wrong type, he can get in trouble fast. I took the time to train my lab to avoid them by catching a very aggressive black racer and putting him in an open area where he could not escape. I e-collared the dog and let him "find" the snake. He was curious and naturally went for the snake. I timed the strong collar hits with the strikes of the snake and in minutes the dog gained a huge respect for snakes. After the training session he would come no closer than 5-6 feet.  Yes, it was a lot of trouble but I can actually read my dog when he senses a snake now. Prevention is much better than reacting to a snake bite.


----------



## bjtillman (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish I could find one that would hunt one and do that.  It would help me get them out of my rabbit pen.  I would pay pretty good for one.


----------

